# Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.



## rheinfischer70 (9. November 2014)

Gestern hatte ich die Gelegenheit, mit einer Taucherin zu sprechen. Sie ist überhaupt nicht gut auf die Angler zu sprechen.
In ihrem Hausgewässer wurde die Angelfischerei vor ca. 5 Jahren freigegeben. Es handelt sich um einen ca. 15 ha großen Baggersee in NRW, nähe Ruhrgebiet.

Vor dem Freigeben war das Gewässer reichlich bestückt mit Großhecht. Alle 20m konnte beim Tauchen entlang der Uferkante ein schöner Hecht gesehen werden.
Nach der Freigabe durch die Angler sank der Hechtbestand, zumindest die Zahl der guten Hechte, rapide. Heute müssen die Taucher froh sein, beim Tauchgang überhaut noch einmal einen guten Hecht zu sehen.

In wie weit diese Taucheraussage etwas über den Gesamthechtbestand des Sees aussagt, weiß ich nicht. 

Aber je mehr Angler am gut zugänglichen Gewässer, desto weniger gute Fische insgesamt werden gefangen. 
Das ist auch meine Beobachtung, in den Niederlanden um die Ecke, werden auch an stark frequentierten Minigewässern noch regelmäßig Meterhechte gefangen, da dort Entnahmeverbote herrschen.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

Ich fürchte, mit diesem Post wirst du nur eine Grundsatzdebatte vom Zaun brechen.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

"Ihr" Hausgewässer wird wohl einen Bewirtschafter haben.

Diesem, als Berechtigten, steht es völlig frei, z.B. Entnahmelimits für Hechte festzulegen, oder Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten "bei Bedarf" und mit entsprechender Begründung hochzusetzen (hochsetzen kann er - nur die gesetzlichen unterschreiten geht nicht so einfach!).

Macht der Bewirtschafter von diesen Instrumenten *keinen* Gebrauch, dann hat er offenbar kein Interesse daran, für Taucher z.B. einen repräsentativen Großhechtbestand zu erhalten....

Evtl. will man von Bewirtschafterseite auch sogar die Großhechtpopulation runterfahren, damit z.B. andere (Besatz-) Fischarten nicht übermäßig verzehrt werden, von diesen wunderschönen Großhechten, die von Tauchern so gerne angesehen werden....man weiß es nicht - aber EINE FRAGE BEIM BEWIRTSCHAFTER KÖNNTE DA EHER KLARHEIT BRINGEN, ALS DIESER POST!?!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

@ernie

:thumbup:


----------



## BERND2000 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

@rheinfischer70
 Ich denke die Aussage der Taucher passt schon.

 Unbefischte Gewässer beherbergen eben oft mehr Großhechte und die  sind auch völlig unerfahren was die Angelei betrifft.
 Wenn da dann plötzlich intensiv geangelt wird sind zunächst fast alle älteren Jahrgänge futsch.
 Dann braucht es etwas bis sich langsam die Lücken beginnen mit durch Zufall überlebten und nun vorsichtigeren Fischen zu schließen.
 Für Taucher blöd, für die Lebensgemeinschaften im Gewässer gefährlich nur für Bewirtschafter egal, weil ja immer noch genügend Nachwuchs aufkommt der dann schneller Fangreife erlangt.
 Nur wenn der Bewirtschafter dann anderes im Sinn hat als ein Angelgewässer und Ertrag, wird er so etwas vermeiden wollen.
 Naturschutz, Wasserqualität, Tauchen u.s.w eben.

 Wäre ich Taucher........#c....


----------



## Lupus (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

Hallo,
Ja und nu...?? Das ist wohl insgesamt wenig verwunderlich und auch mit Sicherheit der Hauptgrund warum es in ganz Europa anders geregelt ist! Wenn man ein entnahme Zwang hat bleiben nunmal kaum Großfische übrig.

Aber was willst du mit deinem Post Aussagen wa ist das Ziel?


----------



## feederbrassen (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



lupus schrieb:


> aber was willst du mit deinem post aussagen wa ist das ziel?



*c & r* ?


----------



## Allround-Angler (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

"An den großen Hechten erkennt man den schlechten Fischer(Gewässerbewirtschafter)."
Große Hechte fressen viel und wachsen wenig, also ist das Gewässer weniger produktiv.
Nun wollen wir Angler ja aber gerne auch mal einen Kapitalen fangen|rolleyes. So groß, wie man sie auf dem Titelbild der Angelzeitschriften sieht|supergri.

Also: Der Gewässerbewirtschafter muß halt entscheiden, was sinnvoller ist, nicht für Taucher oder Angler, sondern für IHN.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ja und nu...?? Das ist wohl insgesamt wenig verwunderlich und auch mit Sicherheit der Hauptgrund warum es in ganz Europa anders geregelt ist! Wenn man ein entnahme Zwang hat bleiben nunmal kaum Großfische übrig.
> 
> Aber was willst du mit deinem Post Aussagen wa ist das Ziel?



Ich will mal hier klar stellen C+R in Deutschland verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz !

Fängt man einen Hecht oder auch einen anderen Fisch ist dieser wenn er das Schonmaß erreicht hat zu entnehmen.

Ein Taucher hat gegenüber einem Gewässerbewirtschafter keinen Anspruch auf Großhechte im Gewässer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

Wenn hier wieder das unsägliche C+R-Gedöns losgeht, ist dicht..

Und nein, das steht nirgends im Tierschutzgesetz, dass C+R verboten wäre.

Und damit Schluss mit der C+R-Debatte hier.

Dazu gibts bekannterweise ein eigenes Thema - sonst hier Punkte.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> "An den großen Hechten erkennt man den schlechten Fischer(Gewässerbewirtschafter)."
> Große Hechte fressen viel und wachsen wenig, also ist das Gewässer weniger produktiv.
> 
> 
> Also: Der Gewässerbewirtschafter muß halt entscheiden, was sinnvoller ist, nicht für Taucher oder Angler, sondern für IHN.


 
 Nur sollte nicht jedes Gewässer unbedingt auf Produktivität getrimmt werden, teilweise werden ja selbst Naturschutzgebiete, Trinkwasserschutzgebiete, Badeseen oder ähnliches bewirtschaftet.
 Das wäre dann so als wenn man die Magerwiese umpflügen und düngen wurde und sich dann wundert, das dieses im Naturschutzgebiet nicht auf Einverständnis stößt.

 Am großen Hecht erkennt man sicher einen naturnahen Zustand.
 Möglicherweise halt ein Gewässer wo die Plünderung durch Entnahme noch zu optimieren ist.#q

 Große Raubfische sind auch nicht für Angler oder zum Essen da, sondern sie haben auch Aufgaben in der Natur.
 Schade, das letzteres scheinbar nur noch als Nebensache gesehen wird.
 Muss man wirklich beweisen, das nichts in der Natur ohne Sinn ist ?


----------



## inselkandidat (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

Gibts doch garnicht! Angler fangen Hechte weg? crazy Shit!|bigeyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Große Raubfische sind auch nicht für Angler oder zum Essen da, sondern sie haben auch Aufgaben in der Natur.
> Schade, das letzteres scheinbar nur noch als Nebensache gesehen wird.



Welche expliziten Aufgaben haben denn große Raubfische in der Natur und was viel wichtiger ist, inwiefern unterscheiden sich diese Aufgaben von Fischen, die man nach deiner Aussage als "für Angler oder zum Essen da" definieren könnte, gibt es da irgendwelche Alleinstellungsmerkmale?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



Lupus schrieb:


> Aber was willst du mit deinem Post Aussagen wa ist das Ziel?




Die Reise dieses scheinheiligen Trööts soll mit Sicherheit unter anderem in diese Richtung gehen:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289864


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

Ich kann mit das schon vorstellen. Am eigenen Gewässer waren auch plötzlich der Hechtbestand explodiert, da wohl mal 2 Jahrgänge voll durchgekommen sind. Störte die Forellenhunter natürlich. Dem Bestand wurde dann innerhalb von einem Jahr der Garaus gemacht.


----------



## prinz1 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

Moin Moin!
Also ich kenne es genau anders rum!
Bei uns gibts nen See, da fangen die Angler, ich übrigens auch, keine großen
Hechte mehr! Man hört nur das übliche: komplett verangelt der See, der Verband muss doch mal wieder nachsetzen....... bla, bla!
Dann bekommt man doch glatt mal die Chance tauchen zu gehen und was passiert?????
Ich bin bald aus dem Neoprenanzug gehüpft. Da schwimmen Hechte drin rum!! Wahnsinn! Alle Größen vorhanden.
Erzählt habe ich es nur wenigen, aber bis heute habe ich noch keinen großen Hecht gefangen! Irgendwie verhext.
Es geht also auch andersrum!!

der prinz


----------



## BERND2000 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> *Welche expliziten Aufgaben haben denn große Raubfische in der Natur* und was viel wichtiger ist, inwiefern unterscheiden sich diese Aufgaben von Fischen, die man nach deiner Aussage als "für Angler oder zum Essen da" definieren könnte, gibt es da irgendwelche Alleinstellungsmerkmale?



 Falsche Fragestellung.
 Die Frage sollte wohl lauten, was  geschehen kann, wenn man so eingreift, das die Großen Raubfische kurzgehalten werden.
 Wer eingreift, sollte sein Tun hinterfragen und nicht erwarten das die Gegenseite erst die Auswirkungen beweisen soll.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

Ich wollte garantiert keine C&R Debatte lostreten, sondern die Sicht anderer Gewässernutzer und das wir Angler außerhalb des Besatzes eine Menge an einem Gewässer verändern können.

Ich frage mich nur, ob ein Großhecht durch viele kleine Hechte ersetzt wird oder überhaupt ersetzt wird.

Zu wenig Räuber hätten dann ja zur Folge, dass der Friedfischbestand explodiert und dann verbuttet oder der Friedfischbestand wird anderweitig eingedämmt, z.B. durch Kormoran, Angler oder andere Räuber.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Falsche Fragestellung.
> 
> Entschuldige mal, die Fragestellung ist schon richtig, denn ich möchte die von dir aufgestellte These erklärt haben, auf nichts anderes zielt meine Frage ab.
> Es ist absolut unseriös, Nachfragen nach eigenem Gutdünken kurzerhand umzuformulieren, nur um sie sich dann selbst zu beantworten, so etwas machen nur Politiker, die mit ihrem Latein am Ende sind
> ...



Wenn die Frage hätte wohl so lauten sollen, dann hätte ich wohl so gefragt!

Und du hättest trotzdem noch keine Antwort geliefert!



Aber die Frage war nun mal folgende:

Welche expliziten Aufgaben haben denn große Raubfische in der Natur und  was viel wichtiger ist, inwiefern unterscheiden sich diese Aufgaben von  Fischen, die man nach deiner Aussage als "für Angler oder zum Essen da"  definieren könnte, gibt es da irgendwelche Alleinstellungsmerkmale?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Reise dieses scheinheiligen Trööts soll mit Sicherheit unter anderem in diese Richtung gehen:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289864


Tut mir leid, dass dies falsch verstanden wird. Es gibt auch nichtausgebildete Gewässerfachleute, die sich für Zusammenhänge unter Wasser interessieren und dafür das Forum nutzen.

Stammtischgelaber unqualifizierter Angler hört man genug am Wasser, echte Fachleute gibts nur wenige.

Ich bin übrigens kein Fachmann und stelle deshalb vielleicht auch doofe Fragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens kein Fachmann und stelle deshalb vielleicht auch doofe Fragen.


NEIN!!

Es gibt keine dummen oder doofen Fragen!!

Nur dumme, doofe oder überhebliche Antworten!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NEIN!!
> 
> Es gibt keine dummen oder doofen Fragen!!



Bitte nicht...

Es gibt nicht nur dumme Fragen, es gibt sogar saudumme Fragen, und davon jede Menge.

Aber das hat mit dem Thema hier nichts zu tun, siehe unten...



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens kein Fachmann und stelle deshalb vielleicht auch doofe Fragen.




Jetzt muß ich mal doof fragen, um welche Frage geht es dir überhaupt?
Du hast keine Frage gestellt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

Dann kanns auch keine dumme Frage sein - und bei uns im Forum gibts keine dummen Fragen, nur Fragen..

Die mögen dem einen oder anderen in seiner unermesslichen Weisheit dumm vorkommen.

Das mag dessen persönliche Sichtweise sein...

Solange es nicht um eine Frage aus Provokation geht, ist das aber auch kein Problem.

Ebensowenig, wenn jemand nicht so wortgewandt wie manch anderer seine Frage formulieren kann oder will..

*Zur eindeutigen Klarstellung*, wie das bei uns gesehen und gehandhabt wird!!

Und nicht als Diskussionsbeitrag oder Beitrag zum diskutieren!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann kanns auch keine dumme Frage sein ...



In der Tat...




Und da wir das nun geklärt hätten, bleibt trotzdem die Frage, was die Intention dieses Trööts ist:

Irgendwelche Taucher sehen an einem Gewässer weniger große Hechte, seit sie sich das Gewässer mit den Anglern teilen müssen, in Holland ist das anders, weil dort ein Entnahmeverbot herrscht, und nu?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

Im übrigen, daß kenne ich genau so-hier gibt es paar extrem stark frequentierte, recht kleine Kiesgruben-nach einhelliger Meinung raubfischtechnisch totgefischt, bis man dann mal sieht, was da eigentlich für Schätze aus der Tiefe zu heben wären.|bigeyes




prinz1 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Also ich kenne es genau anders rum!
> Bei uns gibts nen See, da fangen die Angler, ich übrigens auch, keine großen
> Hechte mehr! Man hört nur das übliche: komplett verangelt der See, der Verband muss doch mal wieder nachsetzen....... bla, bla!
> ...


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

Schließ mich da der Konserviererin voll an - Einerseits was die dummen Fragen angeht und andererseits auch was die Besatz- und Entnahmediskussionen unter Anglern angeht.

Und überrascht, dass Angler ab einer gewissen Anzahl einen Einfluss auf den Hechtbestand eines Gewässers haben können bin ich auch nicht soo sehr ...


----------



## Nevisthebrave (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> In der Tat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Holland gibt es meines Wissens kein "Entnahmeverbot" für Hechte. Zeig mir mal wo das steht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> In Holland gibt es meines Wissens kein "Entnahmeverbot" für Hechte. Zeig mir mal wo das steht.



Warum sollte ich, ich habe das nie behauptet. 
Aber richtig "zitiert" wäre "Entnahmeverbot*e*"-und daraus geht dann auch hervor, daß es sich teilweise um lokale Regelungen handelt-mein Fehler.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



> Irgendwelche Taucher sehen an einem Gewässer weniger große Hechte, seit  sie sich das Gewässer mit den Anglern teilen müssen, in Holland ist das  anders, weil dort ein Entnahmeverbot herrscht, und nu


Abgesehen davon, dass ich der Meinung bin, man muss Tauchern nicht einen attraktiven Aqua-Zoo bieten, finde ich den Holland-Vergleich ohnehin nicht nur hinkend, sondern rollatormäßig!
Wer taucht in den trüben, dreckigen, holländischen Wassergräben? 
Und wenn, wird er bei Sichtweiten von unter einem Meter, nicht mal Zweimeterhechte zu sehen bekommen!

An meinem großen badischen Baggersee sind die reichlichen Taucher mit dem Animationsprogramm aus zahlreichen Durchschnittshechten und alle paar hundert Meter ein Monster, von über 15Kg, zufrieden!
Und die Waller bis 2m finden die auch sehenswert.
Aber bloß weil die Taucher kapitale Hechte sehen, fangen die Angler diese doch höchst selten.
Zuerst muss man durch die 100 "Kleinen" durch, so meine Statistik, bis der Meter fällig ist!
Und der Meter ist für mich noch nicht, "Monster"!

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, ob ein Großhecht durch viele kleine Hechte ersetzt wird oder überhaupt ersetzt wird.


 
 ..Und das ist eine berechtigt nachdenkliche Frage.

 Die möglichen Antworten aber, hängen wohl mehr mit der Betrachtung des Zieles zusammen.

 Mir selbst liegt der naturnahe Zustand am Herzen, schon weil ich viel zu unwissend bin alle Auswirkungen durch Veränderungen zu verstehen oder nur vorauszusehen.;+

 @Sten, darum gehe ich auch gar nicht erst auf deine verdrehte Fragestellung über die Auswirkung von fehlenden Großfischen ein.
 Für mich ist Ihre bloße Existenz Beweis ihrer Bedeutung genug.
 Das kann man dann hinterfragen und die Möglichkeiten sind vielfältig.
 Nur muss man wirklich alles verstehen um es dann erst zu schützen?
 Oder reicht es das zu schützen, was durch Erprobung in vielen Tausenden von Jahren entstanden ist?
 Wie geschrieben, ich bin halt zu dumm...#c


----------



## BERND2000 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> In Holland gibt es meines Wissens kein "Entnahmeverbot" für Hechte. Zeig mir mal wo das steht.


 
 Doch so etwas gibt es dort.
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm
 etwas weiter unten.

 Aber halt nicht überall.


----------



## angler1996 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

irgendwie frag ich mich, wieso eigentlich bei plötzlichem und scheinbar auch längerem Angeldruck nur die Großhechte verschwunden sein sollen|kopfkrat


----------



## Gardenfly (10. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

Wenn dort vorher nicht geangelt werden durfte-kann es Anfangs gute Fänge gegeben haben.Danach wird der Fisch vorsichtiger-und das heisst auch das die eher vor Tauchern fliehen.

Andere Frage: wie schmecken Taucher denn #c


----------



## phirania (10. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Wenn dort vorher nicht geangelt werden durfte-kann es Anfangs gute Fänge gegeben haben.Danach wird der Fisch vorsichtiger-und das heisst auch das die eher vor Tauchern fliehen.
> 
> Andere Frage: wie schmecken Taucher denn #c



Die darfst du nicht entnehmen,müßen Releast werden......


----------



## Micha383 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Andere Frage: wie schmecken Taucher denn #c



Bei sach und fachgerechter "schuppung" lässt sich diese gummiartige haptik recht gut eindämmen.

Aber für genießer empfehle ich immer die Taucherfische zu flietieren.

Alte und kapitale Taucherfische können durchaus recht zähes Fleisch haben, da sollte man vorher die Fliets eine weile einlegen und eventuell räuchern.

Natürlich könnte man auch aus den alten Taucherfischen auch Fischküchen machen.

Aber Vorischt, die *K*räten sind echt massiv, das Betäuben und Töten kann auch schwere Verletzungen hervorrufen, da sich diese Taucherfische in aller Regel zu wehren wissen.
Und man sollte darauf achten das es nicht bekannt wird, also die Entnahme.

Sie sind zwar komischer weise nicht gelistet unter den geschonten Arten aber die Männer und Frauen in Blau bzw noch teilw. Grün sehen das garnicht gerne, warum auch immer |kopfkrat


----------



## ernie1973 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

Lieber TE - was Du da ansprichst, ist eine Angelegenheit, die einzig und alleine den *BEWIRTSCHAFTER* ( Pächter ) des Gewässers etwas angeht.

Das schrieb ich auch schon im 3. Posting in diesem Thread - aber meine Antwort ging wohl an Deiner Intension vorbei... 

Der Bewirtschafter zahlt in aller Regel Pacht für ein Gewässer, oder verpachtet es an Angler weiter etc. und *ihm alleine* obliegt dann auch, ob & wie dort was geangelt werden kann / darf und soll.

Sollte Deine Taucherfreundin also ein Interesse daran haben, in einem Großhechtgewässer tauchen zu wollen, dann empfehle ich ihr, mit einigen Kumpels selbst ein Gewässer zu pachten, an welchem *SIE* dann auch in der Verantwortung für den Fischbestand steht & ggf. die Angler aussperrt.

Das tut sie als tauchende Mitnutzerin nämlich nicht, wenn *einem anderen *die Rechte in Sachen Angelfischerei zustehen.

Aber - von Bewirtschafterseite Angler zuzulassen und sich dann zu wundern, wenn diese auch Fische fangen, dass ist wohl irgendwie mehr eine Frage der Logik.|wavey:#c|wavey:

Nun ja - nach wie vor ist mein Tipp, sich an deiner Stelle an den Bewirtschafter zu wenden, wenn es Dir mitsamt Taucherfreundin darum geht, Großhechte zu schützen (ob das nun biologisch sinnvoll ist oder nicht - das ist ne andere Frage!).

Der Bewirtschafter* KANN* und *DARF* geeignete Maßnahmen ergreifen, um die geliebten Großhechte ggf. zu schützen, *WENN* er das denn möchte - oder gar eine Notwendigkeit dafür besteht (z.b. durch "Küchenfenster", Schonzeitenverlängerung oder angehobenens Mindestmaß etc...).

Ansonsten finde ich es nicht verwunderlich, wenn dort seit 5 Jahren geangelt wird und Angler seitdem auch tatsächlich Fische fangen....


Ernie


----------



## zeitgeist91 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich die Gelegenheit, mit einer Taucherin zu sprechen. Sie ist überhaupt nicht gut auf die Angler zu sprechen.
> In ihrem Hausgewässer wurde die Angelfischerei vor ca. 5 Jahren freigegeben. Es handelt sich um einen ca. 15 ha großen Baggersee in NRW, nähe Ruhrgebiet.
> 
> Vor dem Freigeben war das Gewässer reichlich bestückt mit Großhecht. Alle 20m konnte beim Tauchen entlang der Uferkante ein schöner Hecht gesehen werden.
> ...




Ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass der Angeldruck soooo hoch sein kann, dass die Großhechte "aussterben".

Du hast eigentlich schon meinen Kerngedanken zwischen den Zeilen selbst abgefasst.

Die gut zugänglichen Stellen sind weniger mit Hechten bestückt, das kann ja auch gut sein. Da, wo man leicht hinkommt, gehen die Angler nunmal gerne hin, vor allem die klassischen Sonntagsangler. 

Da Hechte meines Wissens Revierjäger sind, ist es nicht ganz fernliegend dass der Bestand in diesen gut begehbaren Revieren zurückgeht. 

Du solltest deiner Freundin empfehlen, mal schwer zugängliche oder per Ufer unerreichbare Zonen abzutauchen - ich bin mir sicher, da wird sie noch den einen oder anderen großen Hecht zu Gesicht bekommen. 

15 Ha Wasserfläche - sorry, aber bis da der Großhechtbestand wirklich egalisiert ist... Das dauert! 

Abgesehen davon haben die meisten Vereine auch Maßgaben, wie viel Fisch pro Jahr und pro Tag entnommen werden darf (insbesondere bei Edelfischen). 

Die denken sich dabei auch ihren Teil und stimmen das ganze mit Besatzmaßnahmen ab. 

Ich halte also derart drastische Bestandsreduzierungen binnen 5 Jahren aufgrund von Anglern für eher unwahrscheinlich. Man kann sich auch mal nach anderen Dingen erkundigen, gab es vielleicht mal ein Fischsterben? 

Bevor mir fehlende Neutralität vorgeworfen wird, ich entnehme so gut wie nie einen Fisch.

beste Grüße


----------



## Franky (10. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

Moin...
Ich will hier gar nicht groß auf die Rechte des Bewirtschafters etcpp eingehen, aber die zeitgeistlichen Ausführungen gehen mit meinen Erfahrungen ziemlich überein.
"Mein" Gewässer hat ca. 23 ha - ist also ein Stückerl größer. Die besten Stellen werden nach und nach von mittelgroßen Hechten besetzt, die mitunter zu dritt oder viert sich diesen Standplatz teilen. Ein Doppelschlag von zwei 80ern ist durchaus nicht unüblich (gewesen).
Die Großen (1 m und drüber) hat man am Ufer zwischen kaum und gar nicht mehr gesehen oder gefangen. Die haben sich schöne Stellen weit in der Mitte ausserhalb der Reichweite "eingerichtet".
Als einer meinte, der See hätte keinen Großhechtbestand mehr, fand man 2 Wochen später als "Strafe" einen 1,35 m Kadaver...
Taucher sind auch nicht immer allwissend! Die Erfahrung habe ich mehr als nur einmal gemacht...


----------



## vermesser (10. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Bei sach und fachgerechter "schuppung" lässt sich diese gummiartige haptik recht gut eindämmen.
> 
> Aber für genießer empfehle ich immer die Taucherfische zu flietieren.
> 
> ...



:q:q:q:q:q

Junge, zarte Taucherfischlein (die weiblichen) mit intakter Beflossung können nach der Entfernung der gummiartigen Beschuppung (keine Angst, trotz des Theaters beim Schuppen, die ist nicht lebensnotwendig, außerhalb des Wasser überleben sie auch ohne diese eine Weile) auch eine Zierde fürs Heim sein und zur Freude des Fängers dienen. Insbesondere zur Beköstigung, zur Sauberhaltung der Wohnung und zum Vergnügen eine sehr dienliche Art.

Leider kriegt man die in intakten Naturgewässern nur sehr selten und schwierig an die Angel.

Als Köder sollen sich Diamantcolliers, ein Sportwagen am Ufer und ähnliche Statussymbole bewährt haben  .


----------



## Trollwut (10. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



vermesser schrieb:


> :q:q:q:q:q
> 
> Junge, zarte Taucherfischlein (die weiblichen) mit intakter Beflossung können nach der Entfernung der gummiartigen Beschuppung (keine Angst, trotz des Theaters beim Schuppen, die ist nicht lebensnotwendig, außerhalb des Wasser überleben sie auch ohne diese eine Weile) auch eine Zierde fürs Heim sein und zur Freude des Fängers dienen. Insbesondere zur Beköstigung, zur Sauberhaltung der Wohnung und zum Vergnügen eine sehr dienliche Art.
> 
> ...



Doch vorsicht: Gesetzliches Schonmaß liegt bei 18, ab 50 sind sie dann von der Natur geschützt :m


----------



## BERND2000 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Ich halte also derart drastische Bestandsreduzierungen binnen 5 Jahren aufgrund von Anglern für eher unwahrscheinlich. Man kann sich auch mal nach anderen Dingen erkundigen, gab es vielleicht mal ein Fischsterben?



Du hältst es nicht für wahrscheinlich?

Es scheint aber von vielen Wissenschaftlern anders gesehen zu werden.

Ich auch, weil mir halt Fangzahlen vieler Jahre vorliegen.
Selbst bei recht geringer Befischung 2/3 Angler Ha werden Großhechte zur Seltenheit.
Frag doch mal nach euren Fangmeldungen..
Bei uns fangen 5000 Angler auf über 1000 ha unter 800 Hechte, kaum 10 bis 15 der Hechtdamen erreichen die Metermarke.
(Einzelangler halten sie dann noch für zahlreich, weil sie ja fast täglich noch Hecht fingen)

Die Anzahl an Meterhechten fängt man in einem lange unbefischten kleineren Baggersee mit einer Handvoll Angler in wenigen Tagen.
So etwas läuft dann wenn ein Gewässer erstmalig freigegeben wird, gar nicht so selten ab.
Gier hilft dem Hechtschnell zu wachsen, Vorsicht nur, wenn Gefahren vorhanden sind. 


Die Angler sind ja nicht doof, sie wissen wo die Fische sich bevorzugt aufhalten und selbst Hechte wandern, wenn ihnen sonst das Futter ausgeht.
Dumm das Futterfische sich eben im Winter zu dichten Schwärmen versammeln, die oft an den gleichen Stellen überwintern,..dort sind dann auch früher oder später die Hechte.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

@Sten Hagelvoll
Woher die Aggressivität? Der Einstiegpost sollte nur einen Erfahrungsbericht einer sehr erfahrenen Taucherin sein, den ich hier teilen wollte.

Im Post #18 habe ich geschrieben, dass ich mich frage, welche Auswirkungen ein verringerter Großhechtbestand hat. Mehr nicht. 
Warum sich jetzt wieder die Fraktionen die Köpfe einhauen, bleibt mir schleierhaft.




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bitte nicht...
> 
> Es gibt nicht nur dumme Fragen, es gibt sogar saudumme Fragen, und davon jede Menge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gardenfly (11. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> @Sten Hagelvoll
> Woher die Aggressivität? Der Einstiegpost sollte nur einen Erfahrungsbericht einer sehr erfahrenen Taucherin sein, den ich hier teilen wollte.



warum?
weil das hier immer so ist,vermute mal das einige nie angeln gehen nur vorm PC darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Lenzibald (11. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

Servus.
Joop die Angler fangen die Hechte stimmt. Kenne selber einen  See wo man am Anfang als erstmals Karten ausgegeben wurden viele und auch Große Hechte fing. Heute fängt man mit viel Glück mal nen 80er Hecht. Ist ja Logisch Meterhechte haben eigentlich außer dem Menschen keine Feinde mehr. Habe extra eigentlich geschrieben da vielleicht ein Fischotter mal nen Größeren frißt bin mir da aber nicht sicher.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Allround-Angler (11. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> warum?
> weil das hier immer so ist,vermute mal das einige nie angeln gehen nur vorm PC darüber diskutieren.



Tastaturangler? Hier bei uns im AB|bigeyes?
Hat man schon manchmal den Eindruck:q.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (12. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*

manchmal;+

eigentlich jeden tag und es sind immer die selben#d


----------



## BERND2000 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Angler fangen die Hechte weg! Tauchererfahrung.*



observer schrieb:


> manchmal;+
> 
> eigentlich jeden tag und es sind immer die selben#d



 Stimmt schon und trifft auch auf mich zu, leider komme ich kaum noch 2 mal die Woche ans Wasser und wenn dann auch nur noch ohne wahren Antrieb.
 Das war einmal anders...#t

 Nur braucht es zu so ein Thema auch mehr als die Meinungen von Anglern.
 Es Braucht auch die Betrachtung von Menschen die ein Gewässer bewirtschaften.
 Die Erfahrung und Meinungen von Einzelanglern und die Zahlen aus der Bewirtschaftungen können schnell Gegensätze aufweisen.
 So ganz viel Zahlenmaterial wird von den Anglern ja selten in Themen eingebracht, meist wird nur mal eben etwas durch Behauptungen belegt.

 Wer viel am Wasser fischt, hat für solche Dinge aber eben weniger Zeit.
 Nur selten werdet Ihr auf Idioten Treffen, die Angeln, Bewirtschaften, sich viel anlesen und das dann auch noch weitergeben.....die Frage ist, auf was Sie dann verzichten und warum?
 #h


----------

